# Running out of things to do...



## tolisamarie (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm level 55.

I've built all 12 amenities.

With the exception of some of the special request items, I've built all the furniture.

I've bought all the market furniture and most of the clothes (just missing a few shirts I don't even like).

I've maxed out my RV expansions.

I've finished decorating my campsite and my RV.

I've hosted all 40 campers and their friendship levels are all at 15-20.

And...I haven't paid a cent!!

So what's left?

I can keep fulfilling camper requests until they are all maxed out at 20, which is getting boring.

I can max out my tier 3 amenities (they are all level 3 now) but the thought of grinding for those last 400 essences (100 of each type), not to mention the 12 days (3 days each) it takes to build the final upgrades, is really zapping my motivation big time.

I'm hoping the Christmas update offers another week or so of gameplay.


----------



## Rose (Nov 30, 2017)

That was extremely fast. Have you been purchasing many leaf tickets to speed things along?
Edit: Sorry, quick on the trigger there. By not paying a cent, you mean you never bought any? I don't even see how that's possible with how far you've gotten.


----------



## Justin (Nov 30, 2017)

Rose said:


> That was extremely fast. Have you been purchasing many leaf tickets to speed things along?
> Edit: Sorry, quick on the trigger there. By not paying a cent, you mean you never bought any? I don't even see how that's possible with how far you've gotten.



Probably safe to assume they have been playing since the Australian launch in late October. That's still kind of unbelievable but probably possible if you spend every waking hour playing haha.


----------



## Relly (Nov 30, 2017)

This is another reason I'm not rushing the game along. I'm not even on level 30 yet even though I know so many people on that level or higher. I don't want to be bored of the game by playing every second of the day lol


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 30, 2017)

I've been playing since Oct 25th and haven't bought a single leaf tickets (in fact, I have almost 400 now and nothing to spend them on!)

There's really not that much game content. 

This isn't a game you can play for long stretches of time like New Leaf. I check in every few hours to fulfill requests and catch more critters for the next batch of requests. That's all I can do at this point.

There's some new holiday furniture to craft, so that's good.

*Poolside resort:*







*Outdoor scoop shop at night:*


----------



## Rose (Nov 30, 2017)

Well, to be totally fair, I think you tore through the game in a way the developers didn't exactly expect. It may have gone by quickly for you but you still have to have sunk some good hours in to get that far.

Just be patient, I'd say. With the Christmas update coming out so quickly after worldwide release, you can safely assume they are on top of rolling out fresh content so far.


----------

